

European companies that moved from Europe to the US - hkanji
http://www.informilo.com/20101207/ones-got-away-322

======
petercooper
Clickpass made the move from the UK to the US in 2008 and wrote about how they
pulled it off on TechCrunch: [http://techcrunch.com/2008/05/02/coming-to-
america-getting-v...](http://techcrunch.com/2008/05/02/coming-to-america-
getting-visas-to-do-business-in-silicon-valley/)

------
to
europe is terrible for startups. too many regulations, too much bs too focus
on work and the biggest issue is tgat most startups stay in their country and
never cross any borders. and as it says in the article it's basically
impossible to find investors because the mentality is not ready for risks
blocking any chance for growth.

